# Buck Fever, does it make us Stupid?



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just wanted to throw this out here because I don't know where else to throw it.

This morning was pretty awesome, I got in my car pretty late after getting the kids off to school and went to where I could glass the foothills on the Wasatch, I watched through my spotting scope as a decent 3 point was pushing around 4 does. I then saw a hunter come over the hill just up from the deer and make a great shot on the buck. The buck only went a little ways and dropped. I was driving over to the trail head to go help him pack it out when I saw right on the snow covered dirt road a huge bloody mess left there probably last night. This was disturbing to me because this road is a main recreational place with literally hundreds of people running, hiking and biking on it daily. Most of these people would not appreciate this violent scene, they still think meat comes from a store, it was a really poor spot to gut a deer. I went a little further up the road and noticed across the canyon that is inside well posted city limits and on the DWR maps is clearly not part of the extended, but that didn't stop two guys with buck fever from hunting this hill, they probably felt so lucky to find a hill full of deer that for some strange reason no other hunters had found.

I saw all of this within 100 yards of where I have seen two bucks on different occasions get shot in the butt by guys so excited to get shots on the Extended, one of which threatened to beat up my friend who was good enough to expertly hunt down and finish off the buck that had been chased into Neverland after the fevered guy had pushed it so deep into the stuff that made him give up searching for it. We kept telling him to slow down and quit pushing it but he just rudely told us to do something to ourselves that was anatomically unlikely and went on shooting way too far and running after it. He looked for a while in the thick stuff where the buck went and then he left. He came back a couple hours later with his thug buddies and scared my friend away from the buck that he had finished off and started processing. Maybe he did come back with the help he needed to find it but to us it looked like he just left it? Either way, He was not the one to kill the average sized, tall, narrow 4 point buck.

last week I saw 3 guys shooting way too far at a running buck and of course missing the deer that was much closer to another hunter who was making a quiet, patient stalk. I've heard the saying that you can't hit what you don't shoot at but I don't think that ethically applies to big game archery hunting, what do you all think?

All of this is just to remind everyone how lucky we are to have the opportunity to hunt the Wasatch extended and that it can easily be taken away if we don't slow down and realize that our actions don't just affect ourselves. Please don't gut your deer on the road, Please take a moment to respect these animals enough to pass on shots that are too long and only hunt them within the boundaries. If someone else is working an animal, stay back, give them a hand and realize that we are not competing but are all out for a good time of enjoying God's creations that sometimes happens to put delicious meat in the pot and once in a while, as a bonus, some antlers on the wall.

I love bow hunting because I have a much more personal experience with the animals than when I have rifle hunted. I don't look down on rifle hunters, I just don't like doing it as much as bow hunting. I don't get a shot at most of the animals that I see but when everything does come together and I harvest an animal it is a pretty emotional experience that I hold very dear. If you are just looking for the kill, why hunt with a bow? That is what baffles me about so many I have come across on the Wasatch extended, so desperate for the kill that they would behave in ways that for me would bring regret later. I like that the majority of bow hunters share my sentiments and are usually much more fun to share the hill with for that reason. But something about being among so many other hunters brings out the disappointing behavior of many of us.

Just so y'all know, I'm not perfect, when I was younger, I was so excited to take shots that I made some bad ones and have felt that terrible feeling of not recovering game that I had hit badly. It has been a few years now since I have missed an animal I shot at let alone hit one badly. I shoot heavier arrows built for penetration instead of just flat trajectory and I have found that it is not worth the regret to take a risky shot. I take a lot less shots now but when I do shoot, the animal usually falls where I can see it. Take a lesson from those who've made the mistakes so you don't have to, slow down and enjoy the journey, the harvest is just a bonus.

Unfortunately, I was not able to help the lucky guy with his deer, the road was pretty bad and my Nissan Altima had a hard enough time getting up while the ground was frozen, the sun had just hit and the road was thawing quickly so I had to get down before the messy road would prevent it later.

Happy Hunting Y'all!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great post. I went out for my first extended experience last weekend. Glassed up some bucks pushing does and headed up the hill. When I got within 150 yards, I developed a plan and headed even higher. The bucks stayed low, closer to houses. when I came out, I saw a hunter down low. I waited it out, he was in a terrible spot I figured.

I thought wrong. He immediately stood up and fired a downhill shot at 95 yards, towards the houses. Sounded like a hit. Then I hear a miss. It looks like he is shooting at the smallest buck that is running. He goes on the pursuit. Lucky for me, he is making the big buck cautious, and I think this buck will end up heading my way. I no longer see the hunter. Next thing I know, I see the deer get hit, and find the hunter another 90 yards away. The deer runs toward me with an arrow sticking out.

Fast forward, I want to investigate and tell the guy where the buck went. I head that direction and see little drops of blood. He says he used a T3 Mech. No foam, but wasn't a heart shot. After about 1500 yards in the dark, I wish him luck and head home. 

I know the next day he tracked him another long ways, he hit a branch and opened back up. Last I heard he wasn't found.


I was shocked, by a number of things. Long shots, down hill, towards peoples yards. Regardless of how I feel about houses moving up the mountain, the owners and their family still have a right to safety. Safe from being hit by an arrow. Safe from their dog getting shot. Safe from a dead deer piled up in their yard.

I was next surprised at the willingness to fire off shot after shot at bucks going different directions. It is my belief he hit 2 deer, who both will likely die without being found. Not sure if this is a mechanical that didn't open? Adrenaline helped the deer keep going? All I know is it leads me to want to use my G5 Montec instead of my Rage Hypo.

The deer ran into a wooded area between houses. On private property. 


So I learned a number of things. I will always try and be the person that doesn't get overexcited. I will make sure I am far away from any dwellings. I won't shoot toward a dwelling. I will be aware of EXACTLY which buck I target, where he goes, and won't take a second GUESSED shot. I will also continue to practice everyday to ensure a clean hit. I will be aware of my surroundings. How close am I to Private Property? Does the most likely trail lead that direction? 


Was kind of crazy. Fun to see the rutting bucks. Amazed at how dumb they act. Once shots were flying they didn't even run. Just hung out, pushing does... 

Anyone ever looking for a partner or have any tips, let me know!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

GREAT POST it's not how far away you can get from your animal but how close,,Don't pay to much attention the hunting shows. guys and gals making the hundred yard shots.. people taking running shots at long distance are not bow hunters. As for a foul hit we have all had em. Happens with a Bow>>A Gun>>or Muzzy..If a person is doing this to get on the Brag Board or the Thrill of the kill>>Ya Need to look in the Mirror and check ur self.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure buck fever plays into it. A lot of it is a mix of stupidity/disrespect and inexperience. 

The inexperience should work itself out. I've made a lot of mistakes over the years that have taught me to be more patient, get closer, practice more, etc. It would be nice if these hunters knew all the tricks from day one but hopefully they're picking it up. 

I don't know if it would help, but I wouldn't be against the extended archery course being a little more difficult.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

All a lot guys talk about is how long of a shot they can make.
Be it rifle, bow or muzzleloader.

Never about how close of a shot they can get.........

Which one is the better hunter in reality ?????


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to get my wife out on the extended archery hunt, but the stories in this thread make me hesitant. It's sad to hear about all these goons out in the hills. Sorry guys, but bow hunters aren't some elite breed of bada$$es. There are just as many shiz for brains bow hunters out there as there are rifle hunters. 

This thread reminded me of something I came across on Facebook a little bit ago. Some kid just shot his first buck seemed quite proud of himself for doing it at 535 yards. People asked him what caliber of gun he had and he didn't even know. He said it had 06 in the title but it wasn't a .30-06. With some prompting and questions we were able to find out it was a .25-06. Myself and a couple other people expressed disappointment that he didn't even know what gun he was shooting, but he was taking 535 yard shots. He and the kid who "mentored" him on this hunt got kinda snooty and the "mentor" kid told me that this hero who had shot the 535 yard buck could take me out and teach me how to shoot one day. Other people said I was just a jealous "hater" (I hate that word because I'm not 12) and probably sucked at hunting so I had to make excuses for myself. Lo and behold I find the video of this kid shooting his deer on YouTube, and I am very impressed, let me tell you. :? This idiot kid told me his buddy could pull this shot off ten times out of ten.

...ok for some reason this stupid computer won't let me copy and paste. But go to YouTube and type in Mule Deer Rifle Hunt 2015. The very first part of the video will say Southern Hunters and have a picture of an elk in the crosshairs. Then it will say Poverty, Utah on the screen.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I've been wanting to get my wife out on the extended archery hunt, but the stories in this thread make me hesitant. It's sad to hear about all these goons out in the hills. Sorry guys, but bow hunters aren't some elite breed of bada$$es. There are just as many shiz for brains bow hunters out there as there are rifle hunters.
> 
> This thread reminded me of something I came across on Facebook a little bit ago. Some kid just shot his first buck seemed quite proud of himself for doing it at 535 yards. People asked him what caliber of gun he had and he didn't even know. He said it had 06 in the title but it wasn't a .30-06. With some prompting and questions we were able to find out it was a .25-06. Myself and a couple other people expressed disappointment that he didn't even know what gun he was shooting, but he was taking 535 yard shots. He and the kid who "mentored" him on this hunt got kinda snooty and the "mentor" kid told me that this hero who had shot the 535 yard buck could take me out and teach me how to shoot one day. Other people said I was just a jealous "hater" (I hate that word because I'm not 12) and probably sucked at hunting so I had to make excuses for myself. Lo and behold I find the video of this kid shooting his deer on YouTube, and I am very impressed, let me tell you. :? This idiot kid told me his buddy could pull this shot off ten times out of ten.
> 
> ...ok for some reason this stupid computer won't let me copy and paste. But go to YouTube and type in Mule Deer Rifle Hunt 2015. The very first part of the video will say Southern Hunters and have a picture of an elk in the crosshairs. Then it will say Poverty, Utah on the screen.


This one, right?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

nocturnalenemy said:


> This one, right?


That video pissed me off! They should of got closer and just put it down. That deer suffered so they can say the shot it at 535 yards.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup. Thats the one. Real deadeyes, huh?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The bow hunt is no where near what it used to be.
It has not gotten better with the new tech stuff.

But then, all the hunts have changed.


----------



## JBronko (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure if it has anything to do with opening up the Extended to unsuccessful LE hunters, but the Wasatch is insane this year. I've been hunting the same area on the Wasatch Extended for 7 years and never ran into another hunter before. Now I can't go anywhere without being trampled by other bow hunters. I saw two guys today who just marched straight up the hill thru the thickest crap imaginable. Both were 20 yards from me before I whistled and scared the crap out of them! Neither saw a single deer, even though I watched them run off several in all directions. 

And the road hunters are no better! They pull up in their super loud, $60k lifted diesel, roll down the window, and stick out a spotting scope. Ten minutes and they're off again to the next turn out. I saw 5 trucks pull up this morning at first light on the road about a 1/2 mile below me. Only one guy got out. How long until the rich folks up in Emigration, or the bikers in the Cottonwoods start complaining about "camo guys" blocking the shoulder and causing traffic hazards? What happens when they close the Extended? 

If you're going to bow hunt, then bow hunt. Put in the time to scout, get off the road, and get out of the truck! Otherwise, stay home in your warm cozy bed.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha cyclists complaining about other people causing traffic hazards. Now that would be rich!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i agree with bronco on the wasatch crowds. i work up little cottonwood and have seen more hunters this season than any of my previous 15 years in the canyon. but then again i've seen more people jogging down the road than ever as well. it's become a busy place with a lot of pressure. 

the buck fever is real in this state. i'm sure this would tick some people off but i wish people hunted for the experience, challenge and the meat. i'd love to see the skull plate destroyed. we might see a drop in poaching and more responsible management of game animals. on the other hand, that might also destroy the money stream that helps protect wildlife, so...


----------

